
Ask HN: What are nice, drama-free and informative IRC channels? - Tomte
I&#x27;ve heard good things about #rust-beginners, but what else is there for people who would like to read smart people talk about cool stuff they&#x27;re doing?
======
doomrobo
Well it seems you already got the memo, but #rust on Moznet is maybe my
favorite IRC channel. Everyone is super knowledgeable, respectful, and
helpful. For more casual conversation there's also #rust-offtopic.

~~~
jamesmunns
Also #rust-embedded if you are into embedded dev

------
spacemanmatt
freenode #postgresql is well moderated and always on-topic

------
quickthrower2
Drama free? Have you found drama in IRC channels before?

~~~
Mediterraneo10
> Have you found drama in IRC channels before?

Petty flamewars and off-topic discussion (e.g. the channel regulars chit-
chatting about their hobbies or personal lives, 4Chan-like memes, etc.) are
why some Freenode communities decided to set up a new channel with a double
##- prefix to be strictly on-topic, while they let the old channel just go to
hell.

------
griphook
I run a IRC server @ irc.letschatlinux.com. We are a small but growing
community that loves Linux and open source solutions. We are also friendly and
drama free! Check us out in #welcome.

